# I need help with my lamp



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a optoma ep 719 and a few months ago the red lamp light came on and the image wouldn't.I finally got around to getting a new lamp and it is doing the same thing.I never seen a warning saying the lamp life was low like the manual said it would.Please help.:scratch:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First I would exchange the new bulb to make sure it wasn't defective when you got it. And if it does the same thing then you might have a ballast problem. Make sure that it seats well and is making a good clean connection. If all that doesn't work you should get it looked at unless someone else here has a suggestion. Save your old bulb because if it turns out to be something else then the old bulb can be a spare.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, Optoma does not provide tech support, manuals, nor most parts, other than lamps and maybe some boards. They want you to send everything to their repair depots. Most techs, including me, don't have much experience with them for this reason. I would start by looking for a ballast problem or PS problem, but it can be tough to troubleshoot without a schematic. Some models are also just hard to work on because of limited access to many of the key parts.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree Lenny, I think Optoma is just about the worst in CS that I have seen. I have a HD72 that Goes through bulbs about every 1000 hrs and Optoma will not provide me the part to get it fixed. I also have a Benq and I think they are much more reliable. I won't buy Optoma again.


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

I spent about $1,000 on this projector 2 years ago.I bought it for my backyard theatre and inflatable screen.It has always worked great.I don;t know much about projectors so what and where is the ballast and ps?Thanks in advance


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

I dropped the projector off for an estimate.The problem is ballast,complete allignment and calibration,general cleaning and check all functions.They want $475 for the work.I almost fell out of my chair when I got the estimate in an email.Doesn't that seam high?How much should the ballast be and how hard is it to replace?Thanks in advance.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Unfortunatly that is probably a normal quote. Like mentioned if they get the parts from Optoma they are expensive and frankly I would be surprised if Optoma would even sell it to them. You might want to just go ahead and replace it with an upgrade PJ. For a little more money say $1000 you can get a good 1080p PJ.


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats crazy.The unit only has about 100 hours on it.And to have to spend another $1000 on another one or spend $500 to repair is crazy.These things don't last long do they.I am ready to sell it and never buy another one again.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I wouldn't go that far because of a company like Optoma. I have a Optoma HD72 and it is on the third bulb with no more than 700hrs on each of them before the problem comes back. I also have a Benq PE7800 that is still on the first bulb with 3500hrs on it. Personaly I will never buy an Optoma again but I love front projection and when it comes time to buy a new one it will probably be a Benq.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Unfortunately your having so many issues, Projectors are a great investment and if you get the right one can last many many years. Don't discount owning one because of issues with one company.


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

So,if I suck it up and pay for the repairs what's the chance that I will have another costly repair in the near future?What did I do wrong to cause the failure?


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

what do you guys think about a viewsonic pjd5111?Is that a good one?I use it in my backyard on a inflatable movie screen.


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

I also am considering the viewsonic pjd 2121 for $419 or my favorite so far is the viewsonic pjd 6210 3-d.It's 120hz & 3-d ready for $419.What do you guys think are these good?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You likely did nothing wrong but had some bad luck. Viewsonic is about like Optoma in terms of service. We can get no tech support ever and often no parts out of them.


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.I just got a estimate from another company based on the assumption that the problem is the ballast.They want $99 for labor and $118 for parts.I have to pay $14.95 to ship it to them though.I might just go that route.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you do go and get another projector stick with Projector companies like Panasonic, Sanyo, Epson, BenQ and Sony. Even a used one will last years.


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

I think i am going to get it fixed with the new quote but thatks for the advice.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

diesel guy said:


> Thanks for the reply.I just got a estimate from another company based on the assumption that the problem is the ballast.They want $99 for labor and $118 for parts.I have to pay $14.95 to ship it to them though.I might just go that route.


That sounds very cheap for parts and labor. Where are you sending it?


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

A place called Spectronix.I just got the email estimate from them yesterday and haven't had a chance to check there reviews and ratings yet.Have you ever heard of them?The quote also includes calibration and allignment.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Never heard of them. It is impossible to calibrate and align a projector unless you are on site, under the lighting conditions the unit is used, and with the particular screen and positioning that is used in the installation. The fact that they advertise this for such a low rate sends up a serious red flag.


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.The other place that gave me an estimat was also going to calibrate and allign it.Idon't know much about projectors at all.I did check with the Better Business Bureau and they only had 2 minor complaints.It all checks out ok.If I decied to go with these guys,I will be sure when I mail it I will be able to track it and get insurance.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would be interested in what kind of work they do. Could you post and let us know?


----------



## diesel guy (Mar 4, 2010)

We'll I haven't decided what to do yet since I have a hard time trusting sending the unit over the mail to someone I don't know.But I will let you know


----------

